

Facebook using tagged photos for authentication - jgrahamc
http://datamining.typepad.com/data_mining/2010/07/facebook-using-tagged-photos-for-authentication.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+DataMining+

======
GBKS
I've experienced this too when I logged into from a different computer than
usual. It's very misleading from Facebook, since it's not a re-authentication,
it's just a login. I'm also pretty sure they just use this as a simply way to
get their photo archive tagged by forcing people to go through this procedure.

To me this is just another lame move from Facebook to get their hands on
personal data for their own advantage. Considering that my benefit from
Facebook is to see friends' vacation photos, some random things they do and
wish them happy birthday, I don't see the need for Facebook to know much about
me.

To sum it up, Facebook needs to take a chill pill.

~~~
sandipc
I'm no Facebook fan, but how is Facebook getting any additional personal data
from you with this move?

~~~
bartl
They get you to put names on faces in pictures.

~~~
edmccaffrey
How can they use that for authentication if they don't already have the data
to see if your answer is right?

~~~
GBKS
That's why I'm thinking that they don't use it for authentication. There were
quite a few steps to go through, so my assumption would be that some steps are
used for authentication and others are used to collect data.

Man, I'm realizing I must sound paranoid about Facebook.

------
ciniglio
It would be nice if they ran a facial recognition algorithm or something on
their pictures. I've been forced to guess which one of my friends got tagged
as their pet or as some beach.

